# laptop pcmcia/eth0 issues

## grape

I installed Gentoo 1.2 from stage3 on my laptop. All went well with the network configuration from the installation side of things, but once I got past my grub issues (that had to do with the bzImage copy to an unmounted /boot) I lost eth0 and am now showing the following at boot:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *Starting metalog...
> 
> *Starting pcmcia...
> ...

 

Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get this working? I can not seem to find a driver for 3c59x and I sure can't get eth0 up and running.

Thanks,

steve

----------

## masseya

If you want to use the kernel driver its in Networking Drivers -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> 3Com -> [insert your card here].  If you compiled it as a module besure that you have it listed in your /etc/modules.autoload so that it will come up automatically.  Another thing to make sure you do have working right is your network setup.  This is detail in the installation instructions near the end under Final Network Configuration. HTH..

----------

